# Dom Deluise died



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Besides his acting, I remember seeing him cook a time or two on TV. And he is noted for having written some cookbooks. Has anyone read or cooked from those? How were they?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I remember reading the first on: _Eat This: It'll Make You Feel Better. _It was a fun read, but I never got around to cooking anything from it.

IIRC, there were three in the series, each of which had a play on the Eat This them.

I have friends who rave about his recipes, but have no first hand knowledge except when I saw him demoing on TV.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Ever notice how you never saw Dom Deluise and Paul Prudhomme in the same room?
Kind of a Superman/Clark Kent thing I think.


----------



## momsdacook (Dec 29, 2007)

Dom Deluise's first cookbook was Eat This You'll Feel Better and was the best. I had never been able to make tender flavorful meatballs until I tried his recipe. I've been using this recipe for at least 15 years. My children are now using the recipe as well.
Reading the book was as enjoyable as watching him in the movies.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

my favorite book that he wrote was a kid's book about charlie the caterpillar. it was one of my oldest son's favorites also. 
kathee


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is info on his three cookbooks:

Amazon.com: Eat This Again: It'll Make You Feel Better: Dom DeLuise: Books

Amazon.com: Eat This .. It'll Make You Feel Better: Dom Deluise: Books

Amazon.com: Eat This Too: It'll Make You Feel Better: Dom DeLuise: Books

If you should order them, don't forget to work through our direct amazon link, so that ChefTalk gets credit for the sale.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I posted a reply in another thread here but just to reiterate......it's a very sad day for the Entertainment, Foodie and as a Paisano, the Italian-American communities.


----------

